# update April 21 added 72 bf



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

We are setting the 72 bf tank up as a community tank, it will have 1 large sized potted anubia with a good size wood planted with tons of java fern on it. Filtration will be a 2075 pro3g canister, an A/C 70, sponge filter and UV sterilizer. 46G bow front pic #1, and 37 tall #2 both are running Eheim ecco canisters , A/C filters, sponge filters and uv sterilizers. All 3 tanks are community. I will post a picture of the 72 bf when it's up and running.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

i like how you set it up with the plants in the pots, im thinking about doing that in my 90 gallon now because my 8" pleco cant seem to resist from diggin holes and knocking all my plants out.... the only plants that last are the ones stuck to wood or rooted with the wood ontop of them


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice job love the Plants looks very healthy


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice, Laurie. Thanks for posting. I too really like your potted plants. They look so healthy, too. And what a huge viewing area on this tank. Really nice.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

An exuberantly cheerful tank! Thank you for sharing your photos.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

new 110 g picture added, new plants bump up


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

The pictures don't do them justice they are much nicer to see live. Thanks for the tour and the plants last week Laurie.
Jim


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

yea for many of the tanks on this site, pics hardly do them justice. You dont get to see the depth and the vibrance of the colours (unless you got 2x2's skills)


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*2 new angels*

My newest addition to my 110 g. :bigsmile:


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump up...............................


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

some tank changes bump...........


----------

